# Hallo



## Jan (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin Jan der Sohn von Jochen,
bin 12 Jahre alt und nun muss ich nur noch zwei Beiträge schreiben um in die Spielecke zu können.


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

na dann sag ich doch ganz ganz herzlich *Willkommen bei uns im Forum!* 

Ich hab schon gehört, dass es Dir die Koiteichtechnik mächtig angetan hat.  

Viel Spaß im Forum mit dem eigenen Account.


----------



## Steffen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo


----------



## sigfra (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan...

dann begrüß ich dich auch mal hier...  

... und wenn du antwortest, brauchste nur noch einmal schreiben...  

also... ran an die Tasten...


----------



## mume (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan...
und wenn Du dann deine 3 Beiträge hast,wünsch ich Dir viel Spass in der Spielhalle 
Gruss
Sigrid


----------



## Steingarnele (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

na dann auch von mir Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum, oder auch in der Spielhalle. Bist den besseren Weg als Mama gegangen, so sieht man wer hier zu Gange ist.   *fg*


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

das finde ich schön, dass Du hier im Forum bist. 
Vorallem Dein Avatar finde ich sehr passend ausgesucht.


----------



## Heiko H. (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

herzlich willkommen im Forum, fein das du deinen eigenen Zugang zum Forum hast!!!

Nun dann mal viel Spass in der Spielhalle

Gruß Heiko


----------



## herbi (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Servus Jan,
auch von mir ein *Herzliches Willkommen* hier bei uns.



Ich wünsche Dir recht viel Spaß in der Spielecke.

PS:  zeigs den Topscorern  1 








Mein Sohn meldet sich auch bald an! ( 14 )


----------



## Dr.J (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

da will ich dich auch mal begrüssen. Herzlich Willkommen!!!!

Viel Spass in der Spielecke, aber vielleicht bekommen wir auch bald den einen oder anderen Fachbeitrag von dir? 

Grüsse aus Coburg nach Wallenfels.


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

willkommen im Forum!  

3 Post muss man haben?  Wusste ich gar nümmer - naja, jedenfalls brauch man die jetze nicht mehr ...


----------



## Jan (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Begrüßungen.
Ich lese schon lange mit im Forum,mit eigenen Namen macht es viel mehr Spaß. In der Spielecke ist meistens meine Mama,mit der ich mir disen Namen teile, also wundert euch nicht.Der Teich macht mir viel Spaß. 
Ich bin der Befüllmeister bei Wasserverlust und der Sklave meines Vaters beim Spaltsieb reinigen 
Ich bin Spongebob Fan daher auch mein Benutzerbild.


----------



## Joachim (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Ha, ein Spongebob Fan...  Aber mehr sag ich nicht, sonst reist mir Annett die Mütze vom Hals.   

Na denn mal noch viel Spass beim lesen, auffüllen, putzen, spielen und natürlich beim schreiben.


----------



## Frank (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Hallo*

Hallo Jan,

dann wünsch ich dir auch noch viel Spass bei uns.

... Warum bin ich eigentlich noch nicht auf die Idee mit dem Spaltsiebreinigen durch unsere "Kurze" gekommen?  


Ach ja, ich hab gar kein Spaltsieb!


----------

